# So...it seems like no one likes furries.



## Marijuana Iguana (Dec 15, 2016)

Lots of people have bad opinions of furries, that happens with any fan group.
But so many furries seem to dislike furries, so how the hell am I supposed to get over my own dislike for them so I can enjoy the parts I like?
Like, it's hard to change my attitude when everyone makes it seem like that's the normal/proper one to have.
Granted, most of the stuff I hate is online...so I guess I shouldn't be here haha. But I'm sick and tired of going back and fourth between interested and hating it.
I know my brain is the kind of thing I should be talking to a counselor about (which I am, just can't see her very often) but I figure it's reasonable to want to get an actual furry's perspective.
I came on the forum to expose myself to furs, I just hope it helps me overcome my anxiety to furs and not just make me miserable. *lizard pouts*


----------



## Rant (Dec 15, 2016)

Im a fur and I feel much the same. Their are good furs here, but the community is chopped into chunks. There are those who hate how the media portrays us yet continue doing the same shit the media parrots. :/ it's difficult and I find myself drifting in and out of the fandom.


----------



## Caraid (Dec 15, 2016)

People love to jump on bandwagons whether they're positive or negative. Once you grow out of that mentality you stop caring as much and you'll find that you can enjoy whatever the heck you like.


----------



## Keeroh (Dec 15, 2016)

Rabid hatred or fervent adoration is a sign of being imbalanced or immature, something that this fandom (and, in fact, *all fandoms*) has in spades. Literally, just ignore it. They're most likely not going to hunt you down to harass you, and if they do, just ignore them. 
If they're in a place like this, and whining about the "undesireable" aspects of the fandom, they're just being insufferable upon their high horse. As I said before, ignore 'em.


----------



## Marijuana Iguana (Dec 15, 2016)

Keeroh said:


> Rabid hatred or fervent adoration is a sign of being imbalanced or immature, something that this fandom (and, in fact, *all fandoms*) has in spades. Literally, just ignore it. They're most likely not going to hunt you down to harass you, and if they do, just ignore them.
> If they're in a place like this, and whining about the "undesireable" aspects of the fandom, they're just being insufferable upon their high horse. As I said before, ignore 'em.


It's hard to ignore other people's negative views when I have my own, and vise/versa. So even if I stay of the net,...I guess I'll just have to tell any furs I hang out with to refrain from negativity, I have enough of my own, thanks.


----------



## jaxel wulf (Dec 15, 2016)

I am a furry who is sick of the media only focusing on the weird side of the fandom known as mursuiters and makes all of us look like that and makes people who could possibly be a furry avoid us and even shun us and its very depressing knowing because of this I may never find a furry who lives near me to socialize and hang out with it tells you how much the media doesn't care and makes something out of nothing just to get a profit this is why I dispatch these accusations anytime I see them we need to let people know that its about the art and fellowship not about furry orgy's


----------



## Marijuana Iguana (Dec 15, 2016)

jaxel wulf said:


> I am a furry who is sick of the media only focusing on the weird side of the fandom known as mursuiters and makes all of us look like that and makes people who could possibly be a furry avoid us and even shun us and its very depressing knowing because of this I may never find a furry who lives near me to socialize and hang out with it tells you how much the media doesn't care and makes something out of nothing just to get a profit this is why I dispatch these accusations anytime I see them we need to let people know that its about the art and fellowship not about furry orgy's


I think it's retarded to correct someone's spelling/grammar online, but something that long NEEDS punctuation.
Anyhoo, I would like to point out that there's nothing wrong with yiff in suit, tho to my knowledge I've never met anyone that actually does it.
But yeah, fuck 1000 ways to die and CSI (tho the csi episode was so dumb I laughed), plus there was a furuiter giving head in The Shining.


----------



## jaxel wulf (Dec 15, 2016)

Marijuana Iguana said:


> I think it's retarded to correct someone's spelling/grammar online, but something that long NEEDS punctuation.
> Anyhoo, I would like to point out that there's nothing wrong with yiff in suit, tho to my knowledge I've never met anyone that actually does it.
> But yeah, fuck 1000 ways to die and CSI (tho the csi episode was so dumb I laughed), plus there was a furuiter giving head in The Shining.


sorry for the lack of punctuation and thank you for agreeing


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Dec 15, 2016)

It's just the dumb (of course by my standards) things that _some_ furries do. Or people just looking at the bad parts of fandom, because, let's face it, what is more popular in news: _Bad_ news? Or _Good _News?
But in the end, everyone has their likes and dislikes about the fandom.


----------



## Starbeak (Dec 15, 2016)

Furries are often confused with Plushifiles (People who actually become sexually aroused by Stuffed Animals)", which is where the Media gets all of the info from it. Heaven forbid they actually go on legitimate furry sites like r/furry or FurAffinity for their information. Instead they look at the Fursuits and assume the intent is "Fur-Pile". ...

I know Furries are weird. I mean people dressing up in Animal Costumes... How can that be normal lol. I think what comes after that note is up to the interpreter. There isn't much to go on after seeing that individual dressed up, so everyone creates a story around it. 

As for Furries not liking Furries... I seen this because they are hardcore fans which invested a lot of money into the fandom and they see Non-furs or Casual (Latent)-furs (Furries who just browse the art without spending any money into the fandom) as a threat to what they think are "Their Fandom". 

Bottom line is "What you do is your business as apposed to what you assume others do, just focus on you bu"


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Marijuana Iguana said:


> plus there was a furuiter giving head in The Shining



I don't remember that. Did "furries" even exist back then?


----------



## jaxel wulf (Dec 15, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I don't remember that. Did "furries" even exist back then?


yes but there wasn't many


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Dec 15, 2016)

I think even I, myself, don't like the furries that take what almost the _entire _community says about the Furry community _not_ being a fettish while there is plenty of NSFW furry stuff.
But then again, I'm only, like, a _month _into the fandom, so I can't really give a full opinion as a familiarized furry.


----------



## jaxel wulf (Dec 15, 2016)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> I think even I, myself, don't like the furries that take what almost the _entire _community says about the Furry community _not_ being a fettish while there is plenty of NSFW furry stuff.
> But then again, I'm only, like, a _month _into the fandom, so I can't really give a full opinion as a familiarized furry.


I  agree , every fandom has extremists I love yiff (porn) but I how ever find mursuiting veil and wrong ....... since your new mursuiting is people who fuck have sex in there suits the same people who will also go and take pics with kids (I've witnessed it) I love furry porn but I find mursuiting a waist of a perfectly good costume .....but do what ever just keep stuff like that private and be respectful


----------



## Murasaki Fox (Dec 15, 2016)

At this point I think the hate has become fatigued.  People think furries are weird, and they're kind of right.  But most people have just kind of accepted that it's a thing that's there to stay.

So now it's just a matter of an individual and one's social skills.  Be cool to people and they'll overlook your quirks.  They may even come to understand those quirks better.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2016)

Stick to your own shit and don't care what others say or their opinion of you or your interests.

"Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words can never hurt me."

If you can't ignore "all the hatred X is getting" and you make a big deal out practically WORDS you are part of the problem.

Also, don't act like a degenerate in public.


----------



## Troj (Dec 15, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I don't remember that. Did "furries" even exist back then?



People we'd call furries _now_ have always existed, but the fandom only began to form in 1986. 

Neither Stephen King nor Stanley Kubrick were thinking of the furry fandom at that point; they were just trying to depict something creepy, unsettling and otherworldly. 

Anyway, my sense is that a lot of furries love to talk tough about "hating" the fandom because they're bitter about their previously-high expectations being dashed, they're afraid about caring genuinely about something makes them vulnerable, and/or they want to be able to dabble in the fandom while still being accepted by mainstream society. My sense is that many psychologically-healthy people outgrow the need to flaunt their cynicism like that at some point.

Some mundanes like to badmouth the fandom because they think it makes them look cool and powerful.

You shouldn't let those people keep you from enjoying what the fandom has to offer. There are plenty of positive, good folks inside and outside of the fandom who won't rain on your parade, so you should seek them out instead.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Dec 15, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Stick to your own shit and don't care what others say or their opinion of you or your interests.


Isn't that how you get biased?
I think what you're _trying _to say (or should say) is: Don't let other people's opinions affect you.
You should listen to what others think about your interest (unless those comments are just nonsensable bullshit) so that you can see it from both sides.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2016)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Isn't that how you get biased?


There's a difference between a discussion and ignoring hatred and empty words people throw at you.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Dec 15, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> There's a difference between a discussion and ignoring hatred and empty words people throw at you.


Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 15, 2016)

You should have seen my initial anxiety for making an account and realizing that I'm a furry. It's nothing compaired to yours.


----------



## Zipline (Dec 15, 2016)

I miss Sominum.. We related well.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I miss Sominum.. We related well.


Don't worry, he will be back in the new year. To get banned again probs like he has been from 4 other forums.


----------



## Marijuana Iguana (Dec 15, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I don't remember that. Did "furries" even exist back then?


----------



## Marijuana Iguana (Dec 15, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> You should have seen my initial anxiety for making an account and realizing that I'm a furry. It's nothing compaired to yours.


I'm going to jokingly one-up you and tell you that I came from a very conservitive household so the first homosexuals I knew were furries. Plus I didn't realize I was one until I saw dem hot anthro men.


----------



## Marijuana Iguana (Dec 15, 2016)

Troj said:


> People we'd call furries _now_ have always existed, but the fandom only began to form in 1986.
> 
> Neither Stephen King nor Stanley Kubrick were thinking of the furry fandom at that point; they were just trying to depict something creepy, unsettling and otherworldly.
> 
> ...


It's not just other people keeping me from enjoying being a furry, there's stuff I myself have noticed and hate, that's why I'm keeping online stuff to a minimum. I haven't always fit in at local stuff b/c I don't go to cons or suit...yet, I know it's not furry related but furs are so often so into anime that it might as well be.
I feel like I don't fit into either place but I still need a fix of furdom.


----------



## Troj (Dec 16, 2016)

You may not completely fit _anywhere_, and forcing yourself to fit somewhere may do you harm.

But, you can still enjoy hanging out within different tribes or circles, without drinking every last drop of their Kool-Aid.

I don't fit 100% within the furry fandom, nor I do like everything and everyone associated with the fandom. But, I've looked at the fandom as a whole, and have decided that there are enough worthwhile things and people associated with it to make it worth my while.

You've got to figure out how to create your own experience here, by maximizing and focusing on the things you like, and minimizing the things you don't.

If anyone accuses you of doing or liking things that you don't care for or approve of, just say so, and make your own stance clear.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 16, 2016)

God damn if I didn't know better I'd assume you're "Eversleep" going by your rant (quite the infamous member of FAF for those that don't know) but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you're not.

So about your "issue", have you tried not giving a fuck? What I mean by that, is that at some point, someone is going to do something you don't like, whether that person be a fury, or otherwise, there is no point in getting upset over something that doesn't have a profound impact on your daily life; so why care? It's just a waste of time dwelling over a trivial matter when that energy could be spent on doing something more productive and rewarding.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 16, 2016)

Of course no one does. Are some of their opinions good? Yes. Are some irrational? Yes. Should you care? Hell no.


----------



## xXHornyFurryXx (Dec 16, 2016)

All in for the NSFW of the furries... :3

atleast mostly... huehuehue...


----------



## Zipline (Dec 16, 2016)

I agree, some furs are pretty strange actually thinking they are humans.


----------



## Marijuana Iguana (Dec 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> God damn if I didn't know better I'd assume you're "Eversleep" going by your rant (quite the infamous member of FAF for those that don't know) but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you're not.
> 
> So about your "issue", have you tried not giving a fuck? What I mean by that, is that at some point, someone is going to do something you don't like, whether that person be a fury, or otherwise, there is no point in getting upset over something that doesn't have a profound impact on your daily life; so why care? It's just a waste of time dwelling over a trivial matter when that energy could be spent on doing something more productive and rewarding.


Idk who Eversleep is. Now you're right that I don't need to give a fuck, but it's actually not that people have a different opinion. I'm trying to get over my own negative view of furries, so people reminding me that they suck is making it difficult. It's making it feel like my shitty view is correct and not like I have a problem I want to overcome so I can enjoy the parts I do like. Seems like you all aren't getting that.
Plus all the trash talk furs do about the fandom is one of the things I dislike about them in and of itself anyway.


----------



## Yav (Dec 16, 2016)

I used to hide that I was a furry due to hate.
But It's your life, other people can't judge it since YOU run it, not them.
You make your own life choices, if you want to be a furry, ignore the hate and just be who you want to.
Most people just have bad opinions on furries because they think all of us like yiff, but they obviously don't see how nice the furry community is.


----------



## Deathless (Dec 16, 2016)

I personally think the reason "no one likes" furries is because of all the shitty stereotypes people have set for them. Like how we "live on yiff" or "spend all out time having sex doing sexual activities in fursuits". It's straight up INSULTING how when I say something about furries, people just say "EW" and back away from me like I just said "Hey I'm going to smoke from my ass and record it and put it online" or some gross shit like that. One of the main reasons I became a furry is to just see how shitty they get treated because of the stereotypes people have set for them... They did NOTHING wrong. And so what if you like yiff, BIG DEAL! It's your life and you can fucking live it the way YOU want to! Don't listen to the shitty haters that are just jealous because we're happier than them, be yourself!!!!


----------



## Marijuana Iguana (Dec 16, 2016)

MidnightDragon said:


> I personally think the reason "no one likes" furries is because of all the shitty stereotypes people have set for them. Like how we "live on yiff" or "spend all out time having sex doing sexual activities in fursuits". It's straight up INSULTING how when I say something about furries, people just say "EW" and back away from me like I just said "Hey I'm going to smoke from my ass and record it and put it online" or some gross shit like that. One of the main reasons I became a furry is to just see how shitty they get treated because of the stereotypes people have set for them... They did NOTHING wrong. And so what if you like yiff, BIG DEAL! It's your life and you can fucking live it the way YOU want to! Don't listen to the shitty haters that are just jealous because we're happier than them, be yourself!!!!


Amen! But a lot of the time people that ARE furries don't seem to like furries.


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 16, 2016)

Marijuana Iguana said:


> But a lot of the time people that ARE furries don't seem to like furries.


Eh. Every group is gonna be like that tbh. Seldom do I see a community/fandom where people in it don't like the rest of the fandom in some way or another; Doesn't stop em from y'kno, still liking the community enough to at least partake in it.


----------



## LucasDucas (Dec 17, 2016)

Marijuana Iguana said:


> Lots of people have bad opinions of furries, that happens with any fan group.
> But so many furries seem to dislike furries, so how the hell am I supposed to get over my own dislike for them so I can enjoy the parts I like?
> Like, it's hard to change my attitude when everyone makes it seem like that's the normal/proper one to have.
> Granted, most of the stuff I hate is online...so I guess I shouldn't be here haha. But I'm sick and tired of going back and fourth between interested and hating it.
> ...



Fandom aside, human nature is one where we tend to group ourselves with like minded people, and then form opinions of people outside our group, positive or not.  So whether you are in this fandom or another, there are going to be people in said fandom that just don't like each other or get along.  All of that is ok.  People can have their own opinions.

How do you get over your own dislike for certain furry groups, and enjoy the parts you like?  You simply stay away from those you don't like.  For example, if Yiff isn't your thing, don't go to those forums/threads.  If a member starts sharing Yiff material, RP, etc, just tell them, "sorry, that's not my thing, could we discuss something else?".

I came to this fandom to meet furries that have similar interests as I do with hopes in making some friends, having some fun, sharing some ideas.  If I meet 1 out of 1000, that's cool.  It's better than the alternative of not meeting anyone or talking about it at all.

I think it's cool that people have their own different takes on what this fandom is about.  If people start sharing things with me that I find I can relate to as well, I adopt that into my own view of the fandom.  If I don't like it, I just stay away.  I try not to get angry or all "judge-y".  Life is too short to be dwelling on the negatives.


----------



## TheFlukeBadger (Dec 17, 2016)

Be your own style of Furry, what kind of Furry you're comfortable with being. Ignore what other people do.

For example: lots of Furries don't like yiff

Those furries shouldn't do yiff then, but they shouldn't act all offended or "holier than thou" to people who enjoy yiff. They should just focus on the bits of the fandom they like.

Same goes to people who don't like fursuits


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 17, 2016)

TheFlukeBadger said:


> Be your own style of Furry, what kind of Furry you're comfortable with being. Ignore what other people do.


-how many styles of furry are you on
-like,, maybe 5 or 6 right now. my dude
-you're like a little cub. watch this
*yiff*


----------



## Marijuana Iguana (Dec 17, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> -how many styles of furry are you on
> -like,, maybe 5 or 6 right now. my dude
> -you're like a little cub. watch this
> *yiff*


???


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 17, 2016)

Marijuana Iguana said:


> ???


Just meming around, nevermind


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 17, 2016)

MidnightDragon said:


> I personally think the reason "no one likes" furries is because of all the shitty stereotypes people have set for them. Like how we "live on yiff" or "spend all out time having sex doing sexual activities in fursuits". It's straight up INSULTING how when I say something about furries, people just say "EW" and back away from me like I just said "Hey I'm going to smoke from my ass and record it and put it online" or some gross shit like that. One of the main reasons I became a furry is to just see how shitty they get treated because of the stereotypes people have set for them... They did NOTHING wrong. And so what if you like yiff, BIG DEAL! It's your life and you can fucking live it the way YOU want to! Don't listen to the shitty haters that are just jealous because we're happier than them, be yourself!!!!


That's why I'm not going to tell anybody. When I was lurking around for 4 years I came across an IRL furry. It kinda put me in an awkward situation because I acted like that to try not to draw suspision to myself.


----------



## Marijuana Iguana (Dec 18, 2016)

And ya know...I see nothing wrong with fursuit sex anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 18, 2016)

Marijuana Iguana said:


> Idk who Eversleep is. Now you're right that I don't need to give a fuck, but it's actually not that people have a different opinion. I'm trying to get over my own negative view of furries, so people reminding me that they suck is making it difficult. It's making it feel like my shitty view is correct and not like I have a problem I want to overcome so I can enjoy the parts I do like. Seems like you all aren't getting that.
> Plus all the trash talk furs do about the fandom is one of the things I dislike about them in and of itself anyway.


To be honest, you make it sound like you're incapable of making a decision based on your own interactions and/or observations. Don't take others opinions about the furry fandom to heart, get to know people, you'd be surprised how different some are on a more personal level.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 18, 2016)

Marijuana Iguana said:


> Lots of people have bad opinions of furries, that happens with any fan group.
> But so many furries seem to dislike furries, so how the hell am I supposed to get over my own dislike for them so I can enjoy the parts I like?
> Like, it's hard to change my attitude when everyone makes it seem like that's the normal/proper one to have.
> Granted, most of the stuff I hate is online...so I guess I shouldn't be here haha. But I'm sick and tired of going back and fourth between interested and hating it.
> ...



Do you dislike cringe?
Do you dislike drama?
Do you dislike attention seekers?

Kind of hard to not find at least one of them


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 18, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Do you dislike cringe?
> Do you dislike drama?
> Do you dislike attention seekers?
> 
> Kind of hard to not find at least one of them


Welcome to the Furry fandom, where there are plenty of them.

Can't talk about religion as it'll offend someone. Can't talk about the elections and say you support Trump as that makes you anything from a "dick" to "LITERALLY" Hitler. Can't talk about biology and genetics as it will offend the snowflakes who are completely ignorant on the previously mentioned subjects. Can't give genuine suggestions to someone who needs help as it's considered "inappropriate".

The Furry fandom is like THE place for misfits, snowflakes and hypocrites. Not to mention idiots who enjoy chasing their own tail in an endless depression circle.


----------



## Yarkariolu2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Well to be honest, my encounters with them face to face, and many times, online.* I can see why*. So i will not blame them. But at the same time, i to have been blindly targeted by the hate for furrys by the none furrys aswell, despite doing nothing at all. So it is a very mixed bag for me.

But for the online part, there is this ignore feature. Haters gunna hate. If they wana harass you online, dealing with them is made easy.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome to the Furry fandom, where there are plenty of them.
> 
> Can't talk about religion as it'll offend someone. Can't talk about the elections and say you support Trump as that makes you anything from a "dick" to "LITERALLY" Hitler. Can't talk about biology and genetics as it will offend the snowflakes who are completely ignorant on the previously mentioned subjects. Can't give genuine suggestions to someone who needs help as it's considered "inappropriate".
> 
> The Furry fandom is like THE place for misfits, snowflakes and hypocrites. Not to mention idiots who enjoy chasing their own tail in an endless depression circle.



Wait people actually refuse to talk about that stuff? I talk about it without any problems



Yarkariolu2 said:


> Well to be honest, my encounters with them face to face, and many times, online.* I can see why*. So i will not blame them. But at the same time, i to have been blindly targeted by the hate for furrys by the none furrys aswell, despite doing nothing at all. So it is a very mixed bag for me.
> 
> But for the online part, there is this ignore feature. Haters gunna hate. If they wana harass you online, dealing with them is made easy.



Why can't more people understand this?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 18, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Wait people actually refuse to talk about that stuff? I talk about it without any problems


Believe it or not, yes.

I've been called anything from a dick to a neo-nazi.  Those who aren't too ingrained and rooted in their own stupidity, cognitive dissonance and intellectual dishonesty doesn't even want to talk let alone want to hear shit mentioned.

Those who DO want to talk are often on the opposite side of the discussion and doesn't want to listen to any of my arguments for the most part.

Guess I am hanging about with the wrong people? I don't know. Had to leave like 5 Discord groups now because feelings>facts.

I just sit here telling myself "ad hominems, insults and putting forward shit that's taken OUT of context with the narrative already created before the alleged "evidence" are not arguments".


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 18, 2016)

It's quite regular I see social media posts which condemns the fandom to the pits of hell. Saw one the other day let me censor out people's name and I'll post it


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 18, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> It's quite regular I see social media posts which condemns the fandom to the pits of hell. Saw one the other day let me censor out people's name and I'll post it


Social media and MSM are 99% slander, libel and shitflinging nowadays. Been for years. 

When the media becomes just another propaganda machine it's time to say godbye.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 18, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> It's quite regular I see social media posts which condemns the fandom to the pits of hell. Saw one the other day let me censor out people's name and I'll post it



Do you ever watch "Aberguine" on YouTube? She covers controversial topics about the fandom and the media. The last one was a zinger.


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Social media and MSM are 99% slander, libel and shitflinging nowadays. Been for years.
> 
> When the media becomes just another propaganda machine it's time to say godbye.



No I haven't seen her stuff 

Of course! Social media is the absolute worse! Only have them to keep family members happy lol


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 18, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you ever watch "Aberguine" on YouTube? She covers controversial topics about the fandom and the media. The last one was a zinger.



Well recently it's non-fur friends who have been posting it sharing it. I only use this and discord to communicate with furs


----------



## Royn (Dec 18, 2016)

Be happy to be able to be Furry!  LOL   "Stereotype" Is what happens when ignorant people that dont get all the facts form negative opinions.  Besides, it takes a special type of free mind to suit up and/or just be Furry!  96% of Humans are waayyyy to uptight for that!  Of course Furrys are generally "Disliked"....  This rock is brimming with half dead minded morons gagging for acceptance from their fellow half dead minded morons!  LOL


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Believe it or not, yes.
> 
> I've been called anything from a dick to a neo-nazi.  Those who aren't too ingrained and rooted in their own stupidity, cognitive dissonance and intellectual dishonesty doesn't even want to talk let alone want to hear shit mentioned.
> 
> ...




Well that's shitty. I give facts even if it pisses people off because I don't have time for that



Royn said:


> Be happy to be able to be Furry!  LOL  "Stereotype" Is what happens when ignorant people that dont get all the facts form negative opinions.  Besides, it takes a special type of free mind to suit up and/or just be Furry!  96% of Humans are waayyyy to uptight for that!  Of course Furrys are generally "Disliked"....  This rock is brimming with half dead minded morons gagging for acceptance from their fellow half dead minded morons!  LOL



I believe this is fitting


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 18, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Well that's shitty. I give facts even if it pisses people off because I don't have time for that


Personally, I don't give a shit. I find it amusing that people resort to ad hominems, insults and shitflinging instead of intelligent debate. Shows they don't HAVE any arguments.






^ Very good video by Sargon of Akkad. Highly recommended to watch.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Personally, I don't give a shit. I find it amusing that people resort to ad hominems, insults and shitflinging instead of intelligent debate. Shows they don't HAVE any arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love me Sargon of Akkad


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 18, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Love me Sargon of Akkad


Oh, you already watch him? Sweet, bruh.

Anyone else you watch? Might be following someone the other isn't.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, you already watch him? Sweet, bruh.
> 
> Anyone else you watch? Might be following someone the other isn't.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 18, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


Sh0eOnHead. <3

Laci Green can go fuck herself with a cactus. 

Here's who I watch:
Computing Forever
Chris Ray Gun
Bearing/Sugartits (Both Australian)
Armored Skeptic
Spinosauruskin
Sargon of Akkad (obviously)
Black Pigeon Speaks
Blaire White
DoctorRandomerCam
Feminism is for nobody
HagbardCeline
Independent Man
Kraut and Tea (German)
Milo Yiannopoulos
Naked Ape
Paul Joseph Watson
Stefan Molyneux
Steven Crowder
Suit Yourself (Good quality on animations)
The Rageaholic, aka Razörfist
TL;DR, aka Teal Deer
Undoomed
Vee
Vernaculis

^ In terms of politics, gender politics, SJW's, feminism, Regressives, etc.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)

I love Furries! The art! The cosplaying Fursuiters! Even some of the porn(the tasteful stuff, not the wierd bloated or abnormally large stuff). I am not a very judgmental person. I try not to be. To each their own. I say do and watch what makes you happy. If it isn't hurting anyone it is ok with me.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 18, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Sh0eOnHead. <3
> 
> Laci Green can go fuck herself with a cactus.
> 
> ...



Never heard of a majority of them. I've gotta check them out when I get the chance


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 18, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Never heard of a majority of them. I've gotta check them out when I get the chance


They all have varied but very good content.


----------



## Marijuana Iguana (Dec 18, 2016)

Well it still seems like ppl aren't getting the point, but  at least 2 ppl here like furries, which is refreshing.
All I care about right is finding a place in furdom where I feel comfortable (which is hard) and ignoring everything else.
I'm not gonna bother with this thread anymore, dont wanna risk drama. Thanks for ur advice ppl! Wish me luck!


----------



## Egon1982 (Dec 18, 2016)

Rant said:


> Im a fur and I feel much the same. Their are good furs here, but the community is chopped into chunks. There are those who hate how the media portrays us yet continue doing the same shit the media parrots. :/ it's difficult and I find myself drifting in and out of the fandom.


Is it almost like in the 90s when people thought anime was all violent porn like Urotsukidoji?


----------



## Troj (Dec 18, 2016)

Marijuana Iguana said:


> Amen! But a lot of the time people that ARE furries don't seem to like furries.



Like I said, I think a lot of that is either "macho talk" or people speaking from a place of disappointment and hurt.

A few of those people are genuinely toxic, but I've found a few are actually sweet and nice at heart when they don't need to "perform" for people.


----------



## Rant (Dec 19, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> Is it almost like in the 90s when people thought anime was all violent porn like Urotsukidoji?


I watched it. It's no different then FA now. Not even that shocking.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 19, 2016)

Rant said:


> I watched it. It's no different then FA now. Not even that shocking.



Oh shit that's some major burn


----------



## CosmicEternity (Dec 19, 2016)

I honestly don't know why the internet has to be so judgmental about furries, they're just normal people like you and me just with a different taste/preference to most people who don't know the real truth about the fandom... Just because of a few of them that maybe more means some people just generalise about the whole fandom.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 19, 2016)

CosmicEternity said:


> I honestly don't know why the internet has to be so judgmental about furries, they're just normal people like you and me just with a different taste/preference to most people who don't know the real truth about the fandom... Just because of a few of them that maybe more means some people just generalise about the whole fandom.



"Normal" is highly debatable and the real truth is that it _was _only able to get up off the ground because of fetish groups.


And it's not just the internet. It's offline as well


----------



## Xandran (Dec 19, 2016)

But lot's who dislike like furries are mostly dumb arseholes who both can't handle that people like different things & are too dense to get that its another sub genre of sci-fi/fantasy. At /r/Buildapc i asked for help with ram but instead i got called a troll & had a user use the fact i post at /r/Furry as proof i was a troll.

But i love how most non-furs or haters say they hate when furries go on about the fandom, but have no problem when a metal/anime/gamer do the same thing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 19, 2016)

Xandran said:


> But lot's who dislike like furries are mostly dumb arseholes who both can't handle that people like different things & are too dense to get that its another sub genre of sci-fi/fantasy. At /r/Buildapc i asked for help with ram but instead i got called a troll & had a user use the fact i post at /r/Furry as proof i was a troll.
> 
> But i love how most non-furs or haters say they hate when furries go on about the fandom, but have no problem when a metal/anime/gamer do the same thing.


It's called being an idiot, and you should ignore those idiots.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Never heard of a majority of them. I've gotta check them out when I get the chance


Checked out anyone yet? I would highly recommend The Rageaholic, his rants are fucking awesome.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 19, 2016)

Xandran said:


> But lot's who dislike like furries are mostly dumb arseholes who both can't handle that people like different things & are too dense to get that its another sub genre of sci-fi/fantasy. At /r/Buildapc i asked for help with ram but instead i got called a troll & had a user use the fact i post at /r/Furry as proof i was a troll.
> 
> But i love how most non-furs or haters say they hate when furries go on about the fandom, but have no problem when a metal/anime/gamer do the same thing.



Difference with the things you posted is that metal is a music genre. You don't really see much fetishes with regards to metal.
_Nearly everyone _is a gamer. It's the norm in today's society
Anime has become accepted as a form of alternate media. Though not _widely _accepted, it is somewhat accepted and not really bashed as much in mainstream media

Then you've got furry where there's fucktonnes of people boning in costumes
Animal people boning animal people
People thinking we're all zoophiles due to the aforementioned stuff
The fact that the furry was founded on fetish groups

Big difference



Yakamaru said:


> Checked out anyone yet? I would highly recommend The Rageaholic, his rants are fucking awesome.


Ended up just watching South Park


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Dec 19, 2016)

Xandran said:


> But lot's who dislike like furries are mostly dumb arseholes who both can't handle that people like different things & are too dense to get that its another sub genre of sci-fi/fantasy. At /r/Buildapc i asked for help with ram but instead i got called a troll & had a user use the fact i post at /r/Furry as proof i was a troll.
> 
> But i love how most non-furs or haters say they hate when furries go on about the fandom, but have no problem when a metal/anime/gamer do the same thing.


Funny thing is that the one person that only hates them because they walk up to him and try to give him hugs, and before anyone says that's okay, you shouldn't touch anyone in any way if that person doesn't want to be touched. He's not dumb; he's a Hell of a lot smarter than I am. As for being an asshole, I can see that in him, but not because he hates furries. It's not that he can't deal with other's interests, it's that he only see wierdoes and cringelords, and I can't blame him.


----------



## Xandran (Dec 19, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> Funny thing is that the one person that only hates them because they walk up to him and try to give him hugs, and before anyone says that's okay, you shouldn't touch anyone in any way if that person doesn't want to be touched. He's not dumb; he's a Hell of a lot smarter than I am. As for being an asshole, I can see that in him, but not because he hates furries. It's not that he can't deal with other's interests, it's that he only see wierdoes and cringelords, and I can't blame him.


I can get the hug part, But hating furries because of wierdoes and cringelords is weak excuse since any fandom has them.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 19, 2016)

I have to say I do think it's funny whenever weebs shit on furries as if they aren't full of societal rejects themselves.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I have to say I do think it's funny whenever weebs shit on furries as if they aren't full of societal rejects themselves.


Preach Brother!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 19, 2016)

Xandran said:


> I can get the hug part, But hating furries because of wierdoes and cringelords is weak excuse since any fandom has them.



Furry fandom has much more associated with it since one of the most known things is that there are a wide array of people with autism in the fandom. Plus bronies are lumped in with us so it's a double hit



JumboWumbo said:


> I have to say I do think it's funny whenever weebs shit on furries as if they aren't full of societal rejects themselves.



Ya no weebs aren't any better but at least some hide the fact


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Ya no weebs aren't any better but at least some hide the fact


From my experience, weebs are way more open about their shit than furries are. I've known a shitload of weebs over the years, but I've only met one person that (to my knowledge) was a furry. And even then he would later on become a brony and deny having any association with the furry fandom.

Granted, this is all purely anecdotal.


----------



## Xandran (Dec 19, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I have to say I do think it's funny whenever weebs shit on furries as if they aren't full of societal rejects themselves.


 Even more so when they ignore furry anime & kemono art exist.



Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Furry fandom has much more associated with it since one of the most known things is that there are a wide array of people with autism in the fandom. Plus bronies are lumped in with us so it's a double hit


 I guess I'm part of that since I'm autistic that used be part. Of the sonic fandom before leaving for the same reasons you said weridos & cringelords. Also that i like furries more & its not as bad as in that sense, So i take that back.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 19, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> From my experience, weebs are way more open about their shit than furries are. I've known a shitload of weebs over the years, but I've only met one person that (to my knowledge) was a furry. And even then he would later on become a brony and deny having any association with the furry fandom.
> 
> Granted, this is all purely anecdotal.



Can't say I've ever actually met a weeb. Closest I know is a friend of mine but she was born and raised in Japan for most of her life



Xandran said:


> Even more so when they ignore furry anime & kemono art exist.
> 
> I guess I'm part of that since I'm autistic that used be part. Of the sonic fandom before leaving for the same reasons you said weridos & cringelords. Also that i like furries more & its not as bad as in that sense, So i take that back.



Autism and social awkwardness go hand-in-hand hence why we get such a bad rap in that aspect


----------



## PoptartPresident (Dec 21, 2016)

Marijuana Iguana said:


> Lots of people have bad opinions of furries, that happens with any fan group.
> But so many furries seem to dislike furries, so how the hell am I supposed to get over my own dislike for them so I can enjoy the parts I like?
> Like, it's hard to change my attitude when everyone makes it seem like that's the normal/proper one to have.
> Granted, most of the stuff I hate is online...so I guess I shouldn't be here haha. But I'm sick and tired of going back and fourth between interested and hating it.
> ...




 Now see here's the thing:

There assuming something based off of a term you've heard before, and then hopping on the bandwagon.

And then there's actually taking a closer look for yourself, and discovering that, hey, every single thing that has ever existed has the "good" and "bad" side to it.

People who decide to assume and stick to things based off of a term they heard in a side conversation aren't people who have functioning brains to begin with. So I like to think of it as "You're an idiot. You're not worth the time".

Honestly you shouldn't care what anyone thinks of you because people are generally morons or ignorant about topics they don't understand. So why does it matter to be judged by people you're above? You understand something they don't, so you clearly have the upper hand.
But of course that's not going to stop some people from having their worries.


----------



## zidders (Dec 21, 2016)

It's been my experience that most people don't even know what the fuck a furry is. Most non-furs I've met think it's strange but cool or they just don't care. Yeah there are some people out there who think it's annoying/fucked up. If it wasn't furry it would just be something else they'd get bent out of shape about so why give a shit what they think? The haters are funny because most of them come from within the community. Either self-hating types or people who get bent out of shape you're enjoying the fandom a different way than they are. 

Maybe there are some people within the fandom who have a right to be jaded? I mean I guess so. This fandom CAN be pretty fucked up in the way some people lack the ability to respect other peoples boundaries. If people fetishize it they need to be a decent person and tag stuff and not shove it in peoples faces unless you know they're cool. Artists and commissioners need to stop disrespecting each other. Everyone needs to work on being kinder to one another in general. 

Mostly though don't sweat the haters. It's not like we have groups like the KKK going after us. The whole idea we're 'fursecuted' makes me roll my eyes and is really kind of insulting to groups like people who are in the LGBTQA community or different ethnic or religious groups who face real persecution. Being a furry is a weird thing to be. Yeah it's not cool for people to treat us like shit but you can't go around dressed up like a dog or draw sexy smut art and not expect _some_ people to be a little weirded out.


----------



## Xandran (Dec 22, 2016)

zidders said:


> It's been my experience that most people don't even know what the fuck a furry is. Most non-furs I've met think it's strange but cool or they just don't care. Yeah there are some people out there who think it's annoying/fucked up. If it wasn't furry it would just be something else they'd get bent out of shape about so why give a shit what they think? The haters are funny because most of them come from within the community. Either self-hating types or people who get bent out of shape you're enjoying the fandom a different way than they are.



Yeah lot's of former FAF users fit that type of hater. Going how furries are neckbeard trash yet in other threads sound exactly what type they bash furries for. On Weasyl forums there was user there who used to post here go how furry games suck


----------



## Haru Totetsu (Dec 22, 2016)

I feel it stems from the fact that the loudest most prominent members of the fandom...are pretty darn weird. Even by furry standards. And because they are loud they get most of the media attention and thus paint us all in a negative light. Kind of like how any group gets negative attention really. Plus the fact is most people that join the fandom do so in their youth...as in when there lebido is kind of in ovredrive. Hence the _vast_ amount of pornographic material. Which isn't something we can fault them for...the issue is when some don't grow out of it, and the fact that those that do...tend to distance themselves from things like FA. If we stuck too it and bought less sexual art and more clean stuff...our public image as a fandom could change. At least that's what I think.

Plus getting afew none..._extreme_ members of the fandom to get to have a decent interview on TV and such...would really help...but I don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## Xandran (Dec 22, 2016)

Haru Totetsu said:


> I feel it stems from the fact that the loudest most prominent members of the fandom...are pretty darn weird. Even by furry standards. And because they are loud they get most of the media attention and thus paint us all in a negative light. Kind of like how any group gets negative attention really. Plus the fact is most people that join the fandom do so in their youth...as in when there lebido is kind of in ovredrive. Hence the _vast_ amount of pornographic material. Which isn't something we can fault them for...the issue is when some don't grow out of it, and the fact that those that do...tend to distance themselves from things like FA. If we stuck too it and bought less sexual art and more clean stuff...our public image as a fandom could change. At least that's what I think.
> 
> Plus getting afew none..._extreme_ members of the fandom to get to have a decent interview on TV and such...would really help...but I don't think that's gonna happen.



Who cares about TV, Media & such opinions its been proven they cherry pick stuff like only picking the weird furries. Like one reporter did at a furry con few years back.


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

Marijuana Iguana said:


> Lots of people have bad opinions of furries, that happens with any fan group.
> But so many furries seem to dislike furries, so how the hell am I supposed to get over my own dislike for them so I can enjoy the parts I like?
> Like, it's hard to change my attitude when everyone makes it seem like that's the normal/proper one to have.
> Granted, most of the stuff I hate is online...so I guess I shouldn't be here haha. But I'm sick and tired of going back and fourth between interested and hating it.
> ...



Sorry to disagree, but it depends on where you live. And...you philosophy on what "furry" means to YOU, not Wikipedia or some dictionary website. Some places in Philadelphia or Illnois might have some of those splits in ideals for the fandom, but other places are the exact opposite. If someone says, "You're a furry" then you can interpret what that means. If you don't like the entirety of the fandom, who says you can't make a smaller fandom within the fandom? You govern yourself.


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

Haru Totetsu said:


> I feel it stems from the fact that the loudest most prominent members of the fandom...are pretty darn weird. Even by furry standards. And because they are loud they get most of the media attention and thus paint us all in a negative light. Kind of like how any group gets negative attention really. Plus the fact is most people that join the fandom do so in their youth...as in when there lebido is kind of in ovredrive. Hence the _vast_ amount of pornographic material. Which isn't something we can fault them for...the issue is when some don't grow out of it, and the fact that those that do...tend to distance themselves from things like FA. If we stuck too it and bought less sexual art and more clean stuff...our public image as a fandom could change. At least that's what I think.
> 
> Plus getting afew none..._extreme_ members of the fandom to get to have a decent interview on TV and such...would really help...but I don't think that's gonna happen.



Thank you for pointing this out, many popular figures get huge amounts if attention, and their methods to acquire attention and their actions afterward affect thousands, in reality. Your statement is very true.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2016)

I know some people who really _hate_ furries, it's weird because they have never seen the fandom for what it really is. On the other hand, there really are people who give furries a bad rep. 
In the end you should not be giving a damn about what other people think. People tend to be extremely judgmental and as soon as you're not like them, they have to tell you about it. As long as you're not harming/annoying others, you're free of doing what you want to do. 
Also, when you join a community, you're gonna get a label, because no one knows the details of each and every fandom/community, so they need to have a reference, a specific set of assumptions about you. Same goes for furries. Most people that I know that are "familiar" with furries  believe that we are actually obsessed by zoophilia and complete cringe.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

Xandran said:


> Who cares about TV, Media & such opinions its been proven they cherry pick stuff like only picking the weird furries. Like one reporter did at a furry con few years back.


Sensationalism is what the media latches on to nowadays. Sensationalism equals ratings. Ratings dictate who will buy ad space and with whom. Selling ad space equals money. Lots of money! And The Furry Fandom is very sensational! To me it seems the majority of people want sensationalism instead of truth. And the thing that our fandom seems to have a lot of is sexualism. And we all know sex sells!!!


----------



## Haru Totetsu (Dec 31, 2016)

Xandran said:


> Who cares about TV, Media & such opinions its been proven they cherry pick stuff like only picking the weird furries. Like one reporter did at a furry con few years back.


Well a lot of the people that are too quick to judge others (mostly as a defence mechanism) and those too darn stupid to check the facts are the ones who usually watch TV and other such sources of Media and swallow everything they say without question. Which considering some of those people are the ones with their hands on the nuke button...I'd say convincing them we're not all a malicious deviation of human society that needs to eb wiped out, is soemthign worth pursuing. If not for us, for our children. You know...let's make the next generation have it better than we did kind of thing. We all want it because we want the kids to thank us and have our names go down in history.



TheFeralWolfSniper said:


> Thank you for pointing this out, many popular figures get huge amounts if attention, and their methods to acquire attention and their actions afterward affect thousands, in reality. Your statement is very true.


popularity is a funny thing really. At times it really is the fault of those who get the attention as they shape public perception which makes them treat us based on that perception. But sometimes its' the fan base, who act out in certain ways, like blindly defending someone's actions because they like them. So as you said people need to realize how their actions can have a larger consequence or even how their inactive has a consequence. Kind of like how when people complain about sites like FA and say they're leaving forever yet fail to realize that EVERY site has issues and the only way to fix them is to fight for them to change. Don't like people's use of the word c-boy? Then band together to change the users base perception of the word. Leaving the site just means that FA ends up full of adults that don't care about the issue and younger furs whose perception if shaped by those people.

To create change we have to work together...but with a bit of intelligence, maturity and (most importantly) common sense.


----------



## BetaMax99 (Jan 4, 2017)

furry is a universe, is impossible to like everything, just like the real world.. you like stuff and you hate other.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 4, 2017)

Ugh... I feel worried when I want to draw my fursona or RP with furries but I don't know how my friends would react to the fact that I'm a furry.
However I have found a way to have furry related conversations that don't make them feel suspicious such as "If you were an animal, which one would it be?" or something like that.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't need to seek validation from others for what I like.
So that helps.

I like what I like and since it doesn't harm anyone, everyone who disagrees can just cope or fuck off.


----------



## BetaMax99 (Jan 4, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Ugh... I feel worried when I want to draw my fursona or RP with furries but I don't know how my friends would react to the fact that I'm a furry.
> However I have found a way to have furry related conversations that don't make them feel suspicious such as "If you were an animal, which one would it be?" or something like that.


why you make such a big deal of it?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 4, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Ugh... I feel worried when I want to draw my fursona or RP with furries but I don't know how my friends would react to the fact that I'm a furry.
> However I have found a way to have furry related conversations that don't make them feel suspicious such as "If you were an animal, which one would it be?" or something like that.


You don't KNOW how they act so you assume the worst, right?
Protip: If you tell them and they approve, cool. If they don't, fuck 'em.
Being a furry is a good chink of your personality, right? If they can't accept that, then they don't deserve the rest of you.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 4, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> You don't KNOW how they act so you assume the worst, right?
> Protip: If you tell them and they approve, cool. If they don't, fuck 'em.
> Being a furry is a good chink of your personality, right? If they can't accept that, then they don't deserve the rest of you.


Yeah but... they're like my only friends.
And what's worse is I live in a small town, word gets around fast like wild fire, and you know how rumors can get.
I know they wouldn't rat on me but, you can only hope they don't.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 4, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Yeah but... they're like my only friends.
> And what's worse is I live in a small town, word gets around fast like wild fire, and you know how rumors can get.
> I know they wouldn't rat on me but, you can only hope they don't.


Well, you do know your friends are already friends with a furry, right? They just don't realize it.
If they really are friends, they will understand this and stick around.

Reminds me of when I said I was bisexual in a hick town of little more than 2000 people.
Some people freaked (the idiots) and the rest didn't give a shit.

If I can get that kind of reaction for a sexual preference, you should probably get a better reaction for saying you like Disney's Robin Hood.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 4, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Well, you do know your friends are already friends with a furry, right? They just don't realize it.
> If they really are friends, they will understand this and stick around.
> 
> Reminds me of when I said I was bisexual in a hick town of little more than 2000 people.
> ...


I just would find it strange introducing the thing to them, I'm just a sucker when it comes to explaining things.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 4, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> I just would find it strange introducing the thing to them, I'm just a sucker when it comes to explaining things.


Then don't explain it.
A good skill to have is to not volunteer information that isn't needed.
If they ask questions, then tell them just what they need to know and that's it.

Another thing to think about: Is it important to tell them?
I mean, is it imperative? Does your friendship hang in the balance if you DON'T tell them?
I know it sounds like I'm going against what I'm saying earlier, but it's really for you to think about.

I can easily go through life, making friends etc and not tell them about, say, my puppy play stuff, you know?
Some people wouldn't understand, but at the same time, they don't really need to know.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 4, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Then don't explain it.
> A good skill to have is to not volunteer information that isn't needed.
> If they ask questions, then tell them just what they need to know and that's it.
> 
> ...


Well it's not important to tell them, but in the case that they see any of my furry shit (drawings, roleplay history, etc.)...

Well if it does happen I'll just do something about it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 4, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Well it's not important to tell them, but in the case that they see any of my furry shit (drawings, roleplay history, etc.)...
> 
> Well if it does happen I'll just do something about it.


I doubt they will if you keep it on furry pages.
Unless they are potential furries themselves.

And art?
It's not uncommon for non-furries to draw anthro animals.
Disney does it all the time.
You can't tell me that everyone who worked on Zootopia is a furry lol


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 4, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Being a furry is a good chink of your personality, right?



How do you know he's Chinese?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 4, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> How do you know he's Chinese?


*shuffles around messy workstation*
Where the fuck is my wah-wah button?
:V


----------



## Xandran (Jan 7, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> And art?
> It's not uncommon for non-furries to draw anthro animals.
> Disney does it all the time.
> You can't tell me that everyone who worked on Zootopia is a furry lol



I've have 2 artists i watch that are not furry yet do anthro art.


----------

